# Scared Beginner!



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi folks!
Well, I have looked at this board a few times and guess it's about time I joined in - after all I will need all the support I can get.
My situation is that after 8 years of having cysts removed from my ovaries I have finally been told that so much damage from all the operations has left my tubes in a pretty poor state.
We have just committed to June for our first IVF attempt and I have to say that I am a wee bit scared about it all.
I have been through all the 'Why ME?' emotions and am now ready to go for it.
I am so not looking forward to injecting myself but I guess there's lots of you out there who can give me advice.
As far as EC is concerned has anyone opted to have this done under general - I'm not sure I could cope with being awake!
Any advice would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to having others to share this journey with me.
Good luck to you all x


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome Jane
You will feel at home here.  It's a great place to chat 

You never know we may end up being cycle buddies when we eventually get going properly (other half undergoing tests at the mo).

My friend went through IVF and had no problems with the injections at all - I think with the auto injectors it is relatively straight forward.  I think the mood swings are the thing I will worry about (my poor DP   ).

Anyway, I guess I havn't offered you much advise but wanted to welcome you on board and wish you lots of baby dust for the summer !


Pipkin


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Janer
Welcome to FF, you'll be fine now you've found us!
Please don't be scared, honestly it's really not that bad - the scariest part is getting referred for IVF in the first place!!  I'm doing my third cycle of treatment now and it is much more bearable than you might think.  I have had some side effects, but nothing too awful, each time is different and I have barely had mood swings, so it doesn't happen to everyone the same.

I am a total weed about injections but it's often an autoinjector (like diabetics use) and it's only just under your skin so it's really not that bad.  My partner presses the button for me and it's actually quite nice (?!   OK, hormones are having an effect) to do it together.  Obviously I'd rather be having a romantic meal together  , but this gets me closer to my dream....

I have EC under sedation, it's not too bad.  Most places will let you do GA but you'd probably have to pay alot more.  The whole thing's over in 20 minutes so it's up to you if you'd rather have GA. but to be honest you're so off you're head you won't know much about it anyway! 

Best of luck with your treatment, just spend plenty of time on this site and get all the information you need - forewarned is fore-armed as they say....

If you want some company with people who are going through similar things, join the june cycle buddies thread (if there is one yet - otherwise you'll have to start it!) and there's an IVF thread too.
And I don't know where you're based but if you look on the 'meeting places' boards you can also find people in your area - I've actually met some of the girls in my area (London) and it's lovely to get to know people in a similar situation to me.

take care,
Claire xxx


----------



## rachelc7 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Jane,
I see you're in Devon too....I'm in Exeter..where are you ??
I'm due to start IVF in about May/June so may also be a cycle buddy 
I'm also a bit anxious about all the treatment to come, but aim to take one step at a time   As for the injecting, my DH says he'll do it for me !! ha ha ! ...,,probably sweet revenge for all the moaning i've been doing lately 
There's a Devon/Cornwall thread in "meeting places" on here....lots of girls from nearby who are due to meet up again soon....

Anyway good luck with it all, welcome to FF, and keep in touch, 

Love Rachel xx


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Jane

Welcome to the site.... Im on my first ICSI treatment - I too felt so apprehensive and the things I felt worried about were the easiest part of the treatment....and the things i wasnt worried about - were harder - the physical and emotional reactions to the drugs - which doesnt effect everyone.

I too was pertrified with the inejctions... so I got my nurses GP to do them (did have to ask twice) and the clinic did them for me on the weekend. I also used EMLA cream which numbs the area (your GP can prescribe for you)

I had ec under gen ans and Im having et under gen ans. Im happier to do it this way - I get anxious and cant really even manage a smear.... I also had to insist but I know myself well enough and my anxiety levels and its important to try and minimize stress during treatment...

Wishing you the best of luck and you will get wonderful support on this site.... its kept me sane... Debs xxxx


----------



## mummymaybe (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Jane,

I've just started my first icsi and I was worried about injections, but my DH did the first one for me and that was fine and I've just done my first one tonight and I have to admit it was not as bad as I thought it would.  I stressed about it and in the end got myself worked up for nothing.  I will continue to get my DH to do them when he can as at least he feels part of the treatment then.  

I have to admit I've only been on the drugs for 3 days and so far no side affects, but I'm having acupuncture aswell and that definitely helps, make me feel really calm.

Good luck for June and stay positive.  

Sending you lots of babydust       

Helen x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi there,just done all that and can say this to you,dont be scared,its not as bad as you may think.i had a pethadine drip and didnt have any problems.i actually laughed and joked all the way through it.they couldnt shut me up apparently.i had my et yesterday and no probs there either.you will be fine.it just sounds frightening.goodluck


----------



## datai (Jan 17, 2005)

hi there

my dh and i have been tring for over 4 years now and have just been told next step is ivf having had 3 failed iui's.  TI did the injections for that and i am sure you will manage it isnt as bad as you may think.  I chose to do them in my leg as you can alter them daily tends to be the least painful.  I am new to this site aswell and have found it brill especially the chat room when you are haveinga bad day everyone on it always seems sooooooo great.  Good luck with everything.

Best wishes
Datai


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks everybody for all your positive comments!
I feel much happier now  , it certainly helps hearing about your experiences.

Rachel - I am in Exeter so we could indeed be cycle buddies, will be good to have a companion! Hopefully keep up with you on the Devon/Cornwall message board.

Thanks again and I'll try not to panic too much about the injections!

Best of luck to you all.


----------

